# speakers behind the grille in a lowrider?



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

until today i seen this pic of em in a lincoln towncar..










does anybody else have pics of speakers behind the grille in a low low??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

OMG :thumbsdown:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

WHY?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 31 2010, 08:29 PM~18955662
> *WHY?
> *


old school,we used to hook them up to a Radio Shack power booster back in the day,just like rabbit ears,curb feelers,white out the wheel wells and light them up,dingle balls,organ pipes over your 6x9's,fuzzy fur on your dash,color bars and all the other shit we used to do


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Oct 31 2010, 08:36 PM~18955700
> *old school,we used to hook them up to a Radio Shack power booster back in the day,just like rabbit ears,curb feelers,white out the wheel wells and light them up,dingle balls,organ pipes over your 6x9's,fuzzy fur on your dash,color bars and all the other shit we used to do
> *


ok cool im not haten on em.
like i said i seen em in scrapers in the bay where im from.
just never seen em in a lowrider
but you say its old school so where is all the pics?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 31 2010, 08:46 PM~18955778
> *ok cool im not haten on em.
> like i said i seen em in scrapers in the bay where im from.
> just never seen em in a lowrider
> ...


um,wasn't into taking pics back in the day,too busy cruisin' and drinkin'


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

thats ****** shit


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Oct 31 2010, 08:55 PM~18955838
> *um,wasn't into taking pics back in the day,too busy cruisin' and drinkin'
> *


LoL!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18956924


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 1 2010, 09:06 PM~18963346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS WSUP! 
I HAD A ZAP BOARD A FEW YEARS AGO IN MY 95 BROHAM.
I SOLD IT. NOW I CANT FIND 1.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Nov 1 2010, 09:52 PM~18963873
> *DATS WSUP!
> I HAD A ZAP BOARD A FEW YEARS AGO IN MY 95 BROHAM.
> I SOLD IT. NOW I CANT FIND 1.
> *


 a couple have popped up on here best bet is craigslist modesto and sacramento area


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

we used to do dat shit in 00-02 shit is played out and cops hate it :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 2 2010, 02:20 AM~18965149
> *we used to do dat shit in 00-02 shit is played out and cops hate it :biggrin:
> *


 been done since '72 :biggrin: still hittin and cops are cool if you gotta nice ride. But if your driving a bucket your fucked anyway


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

To each their own, and either way you cut it the TC is coming out nice! :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 2 2010, 10:51 AM~18967393
> *To each their own, and either way you cut it the TC is coming out nice!  :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

That shits GAY!

and when you ask why WTF is the point besides being a tard


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Nov 3 2010, 07:29 PM~18978416
> *That shits GAY!
> 
> and when you ask why  WTF is the point besides being a tard
> *


 AS FAR AS PRACTICAL, YOU COULD NOT REALLY DO THAT TO A CRUISER BECAUSE ALL YOUR GONNA GET IS DEAD BUGG CARCASSES ALL OVER YOUR SPEAKERS. YOU WILL PROBABLY GET PULLED OVER BY THE DEAD BUG POLICE FOR ALL THOSE DEAD BUGS


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 3 2010, 06:10 PM~18978743
> *AS FAR AS PRACTICAL, YOU COULD NOT REALLY DO THAT TO A CRUISER BECAUSE ALL YOUR GONNA GET IS DEAD BUGG CARCASSES ALL OVER YOUR SPEAKERS.  YOU WILL PROBABLY GET PULLED OVER BY THE DEAD BUG POLICE FOR ALL THOSE DEAD BUGS
> *


 lol naw the grille catches most of em, speakin of dead bugs I took the window wipers off


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 3 2010, 08:22 PM~18978834
> *lol naw the grille catches most of em, speakin of dead bugs I took the window wipers off
> *


DO NOT KNOW ABOUT WHERE YOUR AT, BUT IN FLA, VA. YOU GETTING PULLED ASAP FOR ANY MUSIC HEARD OUTSIDE THE CAR. THE COPS ARE SORTA COOL IN FLA ABOUT JUST BASS, BUT IF YOU GOT THEM OUTSIDE THE INTERIOR. YOU ARE GETTING A 30 DAY FIX IT TICKET, THAT HAS TO BE SIGNED BY A COP AND SUBMITTED TO THE COURTS. SECOND OFFENSE, THEY RIPPING IT OUT. GOTTA LOVE DAYTONA BEACH FLA


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

how are you gonna get air to flow trew your radiator to keep it kool


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 4 2010, 06:27 PM~18987904
> *how are you gonna get air to flow trew your radiator to keep it kool
> *


 that was the biggest concern we had but it works fine this is my daily driver I drive it to and from work everyday and run alot of errands everyday 

I havent had window wipers in 2 years I use alot of rain x though

Even when it snowed for 2 weeks I was rollin


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 4 2010, 12:20 PM~18984993
> *DO NOT KNOW ABOUT WHERE YOUR AT, BUT IN FLA, VA.  YOU GETTING PULLED ASAP FOR ANY MUSIC HEARD OUTSIDE THE CAR.  THE COPS ARE SORTA COOL IN FLA ABOUT JUST BASS, BUT IF YOU GOT THEM OUTSIDE THE INTERIOR.  YOU ARE GETTING A 30 DAY FIX IT TICKET, THAT HAS TO BE SIGNED BY A COP AND SUBMITTED TO THE COURTS.  SECOND OFFENSE, THEY RIPPING IT OUT.  GOTTA LOVE DAYTONA BEACH FLA
> *


 Over here they only pull over g bodies


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Oct 31 2010, 08:55 PM~18955838
> *um,wasn't into taking pics back in the day,too busy cruisin' and drinkin'
> *


lmao


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm a car audio installer and a guy made a appointment to install 2 loud sirens on his car, thought he wanted to add to his alarm :biggrin: turns out he wanted them to work off his amps :roflmao: hey, he was willing to pay so i did it :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Nov 6 2010, 07:10 PM~19003760
> *I'm a car audio installer and a guy made a appointment to install 2 loud sirens on his car, thought he wanted to add to his alarm :biggrin:  turns out he wanted them to work off his amps  :roflmao:  hey,  he was willing to pay so i did it :biggrin:
> *


 thats all highs no midrange but it will address the public


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

It's not a horrible idea in the head, but EVERY SINGLE TIME I've seen a car with external speakers, it annoyed the crap out of me.

I think its cuz its always school intercom, police horn sounding speakers and dirty south rap tho.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 7 2010, 06:23 PM~19009517
> *It's not a horrible idea in the head, but EVERY SINGLE TIME I've seen a car with external speakers, it annoyed the crap out of me.
> 
> I think its cuz its always school intercom, police horn sounding speakers and dirty south rap tho.
> *


I CAN NOT STAND THAT SHIT, AND IT IS A DIME A DOZEN IN FLORIDA.


----------



## C1BAD75 (Nov 7, 2009)

im do that lol so every one will hear my war cd hahaha


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 7 2010, 04:16 PM~19009469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  :0 :biggrin:   uffin: :thumbsup: :worship:  :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :naughty: :420:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Nov 7 2010, 07:44 PM~19011375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are those?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Nov 7 2010, 09:44 PM~19011375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG......... :cheesy:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Nov 7 2010, 08:44 PM~19011375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT THE HELL.....


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Nov 7 2010, 08:44 PM~19011375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT THE HELL.....


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

full on tard in OKC


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Nov 8 2010, 07:47 PM~19019138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR OF THE YEAR


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 8 2010, 08:38 PM~19020233
> *CAR OF THE YEAR
> *


tried to get a pic of the whole side of the vehicle because it look like a watermelon from the thick paint lines :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Nov 8 2010, 02:08 AM~19013983
> *what are those?
> *


 Marine Speakers


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 31 2010, 09:17 PM~18955982
> *thats ****** shit
> *


yeah ghey as hell


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 8 2010, 07:38 PM~19020233
> *CAR OF THE YEAR
> *


WOW UMMMMM I HAVENT SEEN THAT ONE, THERE ARE ALOT OF CARS HERE WITH THOSE PAINT JOBS, LIKE MOTHER FUCKERS DONT CARE AS LONG AS ITS BRIGHT ASS BLUE OR GREEN OR YELLOW. HMMMM JUST MAKES MY BOX LOOK CLEANER....


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Nov 19 2010, 03:13 PM~19111475
> *WOW UMMMMM I HAVENT SEEN THAT ONE, THERE ARE ALOT OF CARS HERE WITH THOSE PAINT JOBS, LIKE MOTHER FUCKERS DONT CARE AS LONG AS ITS BRIGHT ASS BLUE OR GREEN OR YELLOW. HMMMM JUST MAKES MY BOX LOOK CLEANER....
> *


Yep as long as it's flashy they don't care, just like all this shitty chrome undies fools are so proud of these days. I'd rather have a flawless stock colr than a shitty candy job.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 4 2010, 03:20 PM~18984993
> *DO NOT KNOW ABOUT WHERE YOUR AT, BUT IN FLA, VA.  YOU GETTING PULLED ASAP FOR ANY MUSIC HEARD OUTSIDE THE CAR.  THE COPS ARE SORTA COOL IN FLA ABOUT JUST BASS, BUT IF YOU GOT THEM OUTSIDE THE INTERIOR.  YOU ARE GETTING A 30 DAY FIX IT TICKET, THAT HAS TO BE SIGNED BY A COP AND SUBMITTED TO THE COURTS.  SECOND OFFENSE, THEY RIPPING IT OUT.  GOTTA LOVE DAYTONA BEACH FLA
> *


I've yet to have a single problem here in Daytona, you just gotta use your grown up voice when you talk to them.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Nov 22 2010, 07:06 AM~19130936
> *I've yet to have a single problem here in Daytona, you just gotta use your grown up voice when you talk to them.
> *


YEAH THAT SHIT SOUNDS GOOD. FUCKING DAYTONA BEACH COPS SUCK ASS. ESPECIALLY DURING SPRING BREAK


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 15 2010, 04:30 PM~19074059
> *Marine Speakers
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 22 2010, 09:26 PM~19136104
> *YEAH THAT SHIT SOUNDS GOOD.  FUCKING DAYTONA BEACH COPS SUCK ASS.  ESPECIALLY DURING SPRING BREAK
> *


Provided you're capable of not acting like a chimp with down syndrome _(that isn't a direct comment to you, but I know how you like to start flamewars  )_, the majority of the cops are really cool around here, most of the ones that come into my shop admit they don't normally write tickets until the person decides to show how much of an idiot they really are.

Either way, if you drive around trying to constantly get noticed, chances are your already doing something you probably shouldn't be.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Nov 23 2010, 12:42 PM~19142461
> *Provided you're capable of not acting like a chimp with down syndrome (that isn't a direct comment to you, but I know how you like to start flamewars  ), the majority of the cops are really cool around here, most of the ones that come into my shop admit they don't normally write tickets until the person decides to show how much of an idiot they really are.
> 
> Either way, if you drive around trying to constantly get noticed, chances are your already doing something you probably shouldn't be.
> *


I AM A 44 YEAR OLD MAN, I DO NOT ACT A FOOL, OR ACT CRAZY, NOT MY STYLE

I GOT PULLED OVER BECAUSE TRAFFIC WAS STOPPED, AND ONE OF MY FRIENDS WERE WALKING NEXT TOO ME, SHE STOPPED AND GOT INTO THE CAR, WHEN SHE WAS GETTING IN, THE TRAFFIC MOVED, LIKE 2 SECONDS, AND ABOUT ONLY 10 FEET AND IT STOPPED AGAIN, AND THE LADY COP GOES PULL IT OVER. 

THEN SHE TELLS ME THAT I AM BLOCKING TRAFFIC, HOW THE TRAFFIC MOVED 10 FEET, AND THAT I HAVE HYDRAULICS, AND I DO NOT HAVE MY SEAT BELT ON. I LOOK AROUND, NO ONE HAD SEAT BELTS ON. SHE GAVE ME A TICKET FOR A SEAT BELT. $113.00. I DROPPED THE GIRL OFF ON THE NEXT CORNER, TURNED RIGHT, AND DROVE ALL THE WAY BACK TO JACKSONVILLE.

I WAS A COP FOR ABOUT A YEAR AND A HALF. TRUST ME FROM SOMEONE THAT KNOWS. COPS IN DAYTONA BEACH DURING SPRING BREAK WEEKEND, ARE TRYING TO PROVE A POINT. TICKET AS MANY PEOPLE AS THEY CAN. SO THEY WILL NOT WANT TO COME BACK TO DAYTONA BEACH. THE ONLY THING KEEPING SPRING BREAK IN DAYTONA IS TRADITION. SAME FOR BIKE WEEK.

*I HAVE NEVER STARTED FLAME WARS. LOOK AT EVERY POST I HAVE EVER DONE, I DO NOT JUST FLAME PEOPLE. PEOPLE START SHIT, AND WHEN YOU GET ME STARTED, I AM STARTED.

ASK ANYONE THAT KNOWS ME, OR HAS MET ME, I AM THE COOLEST ASS GUY YOU WILL EVER MEET. 

NOW AM I GONNA SIT HERE AND LET SOMEONE TALK SHIT ABOUT ME, OR TRY TO START SHIT, NO I WILL NOT. 
*


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :drama:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

The only thing I got from all of that, was the fact that you probably should have been wearing seat belts. 

lol


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

:::::::::walks away:::::::: :uh:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

i aint ganna lie i got some in my car but i only use them for competition..i got a switch for them so i dont have them on all the time and i live in florida so alot of ppl got them around here....plus if theres ever a party they always use my car for music :biggrin: .....i guess everyone has there on opinion about them uffin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

i never had em in 1 of my cars yet but i want to put em in my next build


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Nov 23 2010, 05:16 PM~19144770
> *i never had em in 1 of my cars yet but i want to put em in my next build
> *


i suggest u use kicker marines :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Nov 23 2010, 03:47 PM~19144038
> *The only thing I got from all of that, was the fact that you probably should have been wearing seat belts.
> 
> lol
> *


SHOULDA GOT DAYTONA BEACH SUCKS................. :cheesy:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

It most indefinitely does suck, I don't enjoy living here whatsoever and never said otherwise, though it confuses me as to why you still come here as part of a tradition if you dislike it just as much?

Either way, were going to hug soon, I can feel it. <3


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Nov 23 2010, 10:04 PM~19147206
> *It most indefinitely does suck, I don't enjoy living here whatsoever and never said otherwise, though it confuses me as to why you still come here as part of a tradition if you dislike it just as much?
> 
> Either way, were going to hug soon, I can feel it. <3
> *


ACTUALLY I HAVE NOT BEEN BACK TO DAYTONA SINCE 2003. I MIGHT GO TO TURKEY ROD RUN, BUT THAT IS ABOUT IT.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

it looks like some shit from that stupid pimp my ride show


----------

